
Google launches Evernote rival Keep for the Web, Android 4.0 and above - vallavalla
http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/03/20/google-launches-evernote-rival-keep-for-the-web-android-4-0-and-above/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=Google%20launches%20Evernote%20rival%20Keep%20for%20the%20Web%2C%20Android%204.0%20and%20above&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
electrichead
The lock-screen widget would be more useful if you could check/uncheck items
without unlocking the phone (you are able to add new notes and checklists, so
I am not sure why this functionality was not added).

